# ? about sleeping in bed....



## lorie (Jan 5, 2011)

I sleep with two stpoos and a toy. If they didn't follow me to bed I'd go looking for them. They don't get pushy about space and don't take up much. And of coarse, they don't shed.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh, we were not going to let our poodle sleep in our bed, but he does, and it's wonderful! Haha....

We had a longhaired dachshund that had small dog syndrome. When she was young, I let her sleep on the bed after my husband went to work in the morning. Well, once, she got really nasty when he tried to get into his own bed! No more of that for her! We did not let her up on the furniture anymore at all. She would have issues when she tried to be up higher than us.

Now, our poodle puppy, I was not going to let on the furniture, either. (He's a mini.) He is so cuddly, and clean, and he sleeps very nicely on the bed. He sleeps down by our feet, and doesn't make a peep till he gets up in the morning. I love having him there!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Both my dogs, and usually at least one cat, sleep on my bed. The dogs are small enough to shift easily if I move around, or they are hogging the duvet. The cat is somewhat heavier ... ! They like sleeping there, I like having them there, and on the odd occasion when an upset stomach has struck in the night it has meant I can deal with it before it gets too horrible.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Yep, sleeps in bed with us...gets on all furniture...she is like any other family member . I also had a Doberman who slept with us or with my daughter and never had dominate issues. Some people cannot have dogs sleep in their bed but I don't think that it's that one thing. Being a good leader for your pack ( as I am sure you know) is really an attitude and the dog can read that quickly. I know of some dobe owners who treat their dogs like babies and cater to them. Those people can't have their dobes on the bed..but they just dont seem to get it! All my dogs have slept with me, but if they are laying where I want to lay..they know to move. Same with the sofas...if I want to sit where Stella is sitting...I just have to motion to her to move over or get down. She does it right away. There is a difference in treating dogs well and letting them take over. Even though poodles are even tempered dogs I'm sure they can show dominance if put in a position where they believe that is their role.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh yeah, I am a reformed "no dog on the bed" poodle mom! I just couldn't sacrifice the extra cuddle time and HAD to have him sleep with me and my husband. I did, however, teach him that he needs to be invited up, and must wait to be carried off. Our bed is an high one, a big old wrought iron antique, and I didn't want him blowing out his knees. He's _very good_ about sleeping quietly and staying still throughout the night. (If only my snoring and flailing husband was so good!) I literally could not sleep without Chagall now any more than I could without a pillow. I would just recommend teaching Tux that he gets on and off the bed at _your _command/invitation. I have had zero behavior problems related to Chagall sleeping on the bed. I know purists might think otherwise, but that's my experience.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Our bed is a high one and I'm afraid Nickel would jump off the bed in the morning when he gets up before I do. So, no sleeping in bed with us. He sleeps in his own bed that's right next to the nightstand. He can see me and I can see him. And to be honest, I often stare at him when he's sleeping.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

My soops sleep with us and I do not have any dominance problems since I have 5 they kind of work it out and rotate off and on the bed thru the night I know what your thinking how do you sleep with dogs getting up and down all night you get use to it,we don't even notice it any more.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, the past few months Riley has been sleeping in bed with me more then he has his whole 8 years. I got a bigger bed, so it doesnt bother me anymore. I enjoy having him up there now. Perhaps that he is getting older, i want to spend all the time i can with him. He Only is allowed on when invited though, and must get off when told. Cannot "beg" (and he doesnt) to get up either. As puppies though i prefer to get them used to sleeping in a crate as i believe they need to learn to adjust not being with you 24/7. If Riley is not on the bed then he has a very nice bed on the floor in my room, and in the familyroom and office he lays on.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I let dogs on the bed once they are potty trained and know the off command. When they are first allowed on, they have to wait to be invited but after a while, they can get up whenever as long as they still get off on command. We don't have any problems (except when Lola wants to sleep right up against me and nearly pushes me off by scooting closer). When New Dog gets home, he'll sleep on the bed as well.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Mine aren't allowed up until they're invited, and when I say "Off" they get off, if they don't get off, they get shoved off lol. I don't mind them sleeping with me, but when it gets too hot or when they decide to slowly push ME off, it's time they go back on the floor! None shedding dogs? Sure!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

My girls (6 months old) still sleep in their crates. They actually love it! My bed is also very high and I would be afraid of them falling off. The only time they are with me in my bed, is during a Sunday afternoon nap or just watching a movie!


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

Schpekie, Lacey and Sadie are getting so big! Is it better to have 2 at once? They are like twins.

Go for it! 
In my old bed, Persia didn't want to stay on the bed and used fly off and skid on the hardwood floors. Very scary.

but in my new place she just kinda started hopping on and sleeping there, and stays with me the entire night cuddling. She sleeps like a person on the pillow. It is so cute!

She is my shadow. So, whatever I'm doing she does. 

The only time I don't like her on the bed is after she pees because she is wet. 

Like others said, though, I would go ahead and crate the dog overnight until he is older for training purposes. 

I would think this is good for toilet training. 
When hhe needs to go, he lets you know, and you take him to the same spot.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Somehow, I don't think us Forumites are a representative sample on this topic. Did we mention we're kinda nuts about our poodles? 

Yeah, our mini Beau sleeps in bed with us, and it works out fine for all concerned. Like others here, we were concerned about him jumping off the bed (he never jumps up, though he can), so we bought a carpeted pet stair. He uses that to go up and down at will. He does have a tendency to snuggle up right against me, then growls and goes off the bed to sleep on the floor if I move too much. Guess he's punishing me for being naughty! Cuddling in bed is one of the best fringe benefits of having a poodle as far as we're concerned.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Persia said:


> Schpekie, Lacey and Sadie are getting so big! Is it better to have 2 at once? They are like twins.
> 
> I am so glad that I got the both of them at once. They keep each other company while I am at home, plus they are both an active household!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

My shedder, TQ, sleeps in the bed every night (except for lately while Tate has been sick) and I have no problems with her. Tate, when not sick, is an on and off sleeper in the bed. Sometimes I just don't want to deal with him sleeping on my head like earmuffs or on/against my shoulder like a horizontal parrot... Or him leaping off of my tall bed while I am asleep to "do me a favor" and go pee and poop in the corner of my room. When he does this, he also can not jump back up by himself and stands up and hops near where my head is until I wake up and groggily grab him. I think he is going to hurt himself one day and we will both be sorry. 

While he has been sick I have been making him wait to get down among other things, and he is doing ok with it. As for dominance issues, there are none. My pillow is my pillow, the bed is mine, the room is mine, there is no need for him to protect it from any of the other animals, and if he does, he doesn't get to sleep in bed. He did it once with TQ and hasn't repeated. The same for her in all of that. 

Now, the funniest thing is that A and I don't always share a bed and we go through phases where we will sleep really well in the same bed and phases where we don't (I like my space and I will punch and kick, A snores like a lumberjack) but when we do feel like suggling, Tate isn't sure what to do! A won't share a pillow with him, and Tate doesn't like to really sleep anywhere below my waist, so I usually go to sleep holding him to the side of me, and wake up with him peacefully snuggled in between A and I on his back; his little head on a pillow and all. Take that, meanie A! Lol!


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

All 3 of mine sleep w/me without any problems. They're very good about moving when asked, and coming close to cuddle, too! They're way better than an electric blanket on cold winter nights! lol


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

Spencer said:


> My shedder, TQ, sleeps in the bed every night (except for lately while Tate has been sick) and I have no problems with her. Tate, when not sick, is an on and off sleeper in the bed. Sometimes I just don't want to deal with him sleeping on my head like earmuffs or on/against my shoulder like a horizontal parrot... Or him leaping off of my tall bed while I am asleep to "do me a favor" and go pee and poop in the corner of my room. When he does this, he also can not jump back up by himself and stands up and hops near where my head is until I wake up and groggily grab him. I think he is going to hurt himself one day and we will both be sorry.
> 
> While he has been sick I have been making him wait to get down among other things, and he is doing ok with it. As for dominance issues, there are none. My pillow is my pillow, the bed is mine, the room is mine, there is no need for him to protect it from any of the other animals, and if he does, he doesn't get to sleep in bed. He did it once with TQ and hasn't repeated. The same for her in all of that.
> 
> Now, the funniest thing is that A and I don't always share a bed and we go through phases where we will sleep really well in the same bed and phases where we don't (I like my space and I will punch and kick, A snores like a lumberjack) but when we do feel like suggling, Tate isn't sure what to do! A won't share a pillow with him, and Tate doesn't like to really sleep anywhere below my waist, so I usually go to sleep holding him to the side of me, and wake up with him peacefully snuggled in between A and I on his back; his little head on a pillow and all. Take that, meanie A! Lol!


LOL,I could just picture that while reading,too funny!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

I have always allowed my poodles to sleep with me. 
My old girl, Cali would allow a little cuddling before plunking down on her side for the night. She was quite the jumper, but I insisted she use carpeted steps for safety when she was 10-18 years old! 
However, Ruby is a very different bedmate! She is a constant cuddler and will always snuggle up against my mid section or even dogpile on top if I'm on my back! Even my cpap accessories don't phase her! She'll just nudge 'um out of the way to get to me! And as far as on/off the bed, Ruby has no problems with jumping. Comes in handy too, when she needs to potty at night! Being an indoor potty pad dog, she is free to come and go whenever she needs!


----------



## SpooWishes (Dec 7, 2010)

My adopted spoo wont go on furniture. His foster mom tried to get him to and he wouldn't. He reluctantly has put his two front paws on the bed a couple times, but he was really apprehensive to do it. And i really had to keep calling at him and pat the ed over and over to get him to do that. He seems to be apprehensive about 'up' in general. He waits for me to lift him into the car, he wont catch a ball if I throw it (but will play catch all day if I roll it low) ....so no bed snuggles for my spoo. He will however curl up next to me on the floor right next to where I sleep.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

I have a high bed too, however, Penny sleeps with me. She has never tried to jump off. She often looks over the edge and backs away.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Dima sleeps in the bed every night she has never showed any dominance issue.

Vaka and Charly get to join in sometimes for a short cuddle but then they sleep on the floor or in there bed. 

They are all spoos


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

BigDog said:


> I have been considering letting Tux sleep with us and my question is how many people on here let their poodle sleep with them and do you have a dominance issue if you do?


That whole dominance malarky has been thoroughly debunked, and it only harms dogs. 

You are the human, OF COURSE you are the "dominant" one .... you control ALL the resources. Dogs don't get fed or walked or stroked unless you decide to feed, walk, and stroke them.

If your dog doesn't resource-guard (which is different) anything else ... food, chewies, toys .... there isn't really any reason to think he'd resource-guard the bed, so if your linens can take it, I'd go for it!

If your dog DOES resource-guard, then you need to take some steps to ensure he understands the bed is yours, all yours, and you let him up as a favour which you can remove at any time. Teach 'off' before you teach 'up'.

Mine doesn't sleep on the bed because I have white bedding. He does occasionally try it on .... I'll go to brush my teeth and come back to find a poodle curled up innocently on my pillow. Can't blame him for trying :smile:.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Panda sleeps under our bed but gets on the bed in the morning for cuddles. He has occasionally been knocked off the bed by my boyfreind (and once pushed under the covers because he thought it was me taking up his space not realising he had pushed Panda under...although he did stay under for about an hour so he must have liked it) 

Although he was very naughty and marked on our bed yesterday so I spent ages cleaning the sheets and duvet today! Not sure he will be allowed in our room for a while now (well probably a few days, I love having him in our room lol)

He probably just needs neutering, he is old enough now....


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Since the OP led off with a question about dominance, it's an excuse to post a link to some of my favorite thoughts on the subject from Sue Ailsby:

Dominance


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Millie sleeps in the bed with me because she is a family member. I have never worried about a "pecking order". Like others have said, I am very much "in control" because I feed her, walk her, groom her and she respects me. She is well trained, obeys commands (most of the time ) and I have never worried about her being "dominant" over me. 

In fact, I believe it is now understood that dominance is a situational position rather than a firm status.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> Since the OP led off with a question about dominance, it's an excuse to post a link to some of my favorite thoughts on the subject from Sue Ailsby:
> 
> Dominance


Great info thanks for sharing Feralpudel.


----------



## Jennifer J (Apr 22, 2010)

Mine sleep with us as well. Lulu (mini) was an only poodle for many years, and slept with us until recently. She can't get on or off of the bed by herself, so she only comes up to snuggle if we are sleeping in on the weekends and we put her up there with us. 

The 2 spoos are both on and off of the bed during the night, hopefully curled up by our feet. Ellie slept in her crate at night until she was reliably housebroken. Claire put up such a fuss in her crate the first night home, my husband went and got her out and put her on the bed with us (she was 4 months old and pretty much housebroken when we got her). She has slept with us ever since. However, lately Ellie has decided that it is better to sleep between me and my husband, with her head on my pillow if possible - I don't particularly care for that, especially when she dreams and beats me in the back with her paws! So then it's either move back to the foot of the bed, or off the bed and onto one of the dog beds in the floor.  

I don't mind the dogs sleeping on the bed with us, as long as they aren't being bed hogs. I also make sure when I buy comforters that they are machine washable so that if they come up with dirty feet, etc, I can just pop the comforter in the machine and not have to send it off to the dry cleaners.


----------

